# boolean methode



## M.I.G (27. Mai 2008)

Hi, wie kann ich eine Methode programmieren die beispielsweise true zurück gibt, wenn eine Zahl gerade ist und false wenn dies nicht der Fall ist? Es müsste doch dann ungefähr so aussehen:

```
public boolean istGerade(int pZahl)
  {
    if(pZahl%2=0){

    }
    else{

    }
  }
```
Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht was ich dann in die Klammern schreiben muss, hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Guest (27. Mai 2008)

```
public boolean istGerade(int pZahl)
  {
    if(pZahl%2==0){
return true;
    }
    else{
return false;
    }
  }
```


----------



## M.I.G (27. Mai 2008)

Und wie kann ich die methode jetzt in der main benutzen wenn ich folgendes mache klappts nicht.

```
public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    if(istGerade(2))
    System.out.println("Die Zahl ist gerade");
    else
    System.out.println("Die Zahl ist ungerade");
  }
```


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mai 2008)

Fehlermeldung posten!!

entweder die Operation istGerade() auch statisch machen
oder ein Objekt dieser Klasse erzeugen und die nicht-statische Operation am Objekt aufrufen


----------



## Guest (27. Mai 2008)

Entweder

```
public class Test{
	public static void main(String[] args){
	    if(istGerade(2)){
			System.out.println("Die Zahl ist gerade");
		}
	    else{
			System.out.println("Die Zahl ist ungerade");
		}
		
		public static boolean istGerade(int pZahl){
			if(pZahl%2==0){
				return true;
			}
			else{
				return false;
			}
		}
	}
}
```
oder

```
public class Test{
	public static void main(String[] args){
		Test neuesobjekt = new Test();
		
	    if(neuesobjekt.istGerade(2)){
			System.out.println("Die Zahl ist gerade");
		}
	    else{
			System.out.println("Die Zahl ist ungerade");
		}
		
		public boolean istGerade(int pZahl){
			if(pZahl%2==0){
				return true;
			}
			else{
				return false;
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Beni (27. Mai 2008)

Übrigens:

```
if(pZahl%2==0){
            return true;
         }
         else{
            return false;
         }
```
... kannst du auch einfacher schreiben:

```
return pZahl%2==0;
```

Begründung: das == liefert einen boolean zurück, also kannst du ihn "weiterreichen".


----------



## M.I.G (30. Mai 2008)

jo vielen dank


----------

